# What do you do when you have bad gas?



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I need to drain about 2-3 gallons of bad gas and dont know what to do with it. If I have a VERY small amount of gas to dispose of I pour it on the weeds that grow in the cracks of the drive way, but not this much.


Some one educate me PLEASE!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1230654184


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> OK, I don't have a tractor or mower (lawn service - my one real luxury). Don't have a fire pit. Like I said, it's premix. The pressure washer and generator are 4-stroke. The chain saw is tempermental enough as it is, and I seldom use it. The truck, however, does not have a catalytic converter. It was removed by the previous owner when the twin Thrush (loud) pipes were added. An octane booster would probably help, but then there's the question of possible harm to the O2 sensor. I'm thinking of adding an additive to it and just take it out as a spare tank and see if the motor likes it. If not, I can always switch back to the regular tank. The premix is only 6 months old at the most. I'm going to get a Mr. Funnel, as well.
> 
> Any ideas out there about additives? Any reason I shouldn't try this?
> 
> ...



OK so I have the same thing except:

I know there is water in the fuel so I do not want to use it for anything...Especially my new F150!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you don't want to use it, it's a hazardous waste,
take it to the county hazardous waste disposal site.

http://www.broward.org/waste/iwi04100.htm


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

open bucket and it will evaporate  no worse than the hot air out of d.c. ;D


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I never followed up on my original post, but I did add hi-test to the old fuel with a little extra oil, and just used it 1 quart at a time until it was gone. I use my boat a lot, so it didn't take very long, and my '96 Johnny 15 never knew the difference. At least I couldn't tell any difference. I only had about a gallon and a half (seemed like more until I started measuring it). If you have a lot, do what Brett said and take it to recycle. Not worth taking a chance with a new motor, especially if you're sure it has water in it. My old fuel had no noticeable amount of water in it.

Kemo


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

neighbor's lawn [smiley=pirate.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Blame it on the dog?


----------

